# Chicago Heights IL: Beautiful bunnies at SSHS need homes!



## BlueFrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Bunnies are starting to pile up at South Suburban Humane Society so I'm here to help get out the word. These critters are _not_ on Petfinder or the shelter's web site as these venues are currently being revamped. My computer woes prevent me from posting pictures but I do have some.If you'd like to see them please email me privately and I'll forward ASAP, or just search Chicago Craigslist for SSHS as I have posted them there too. 


2 luscious dark chocolateDutch bunnies, one male, one female, 3 months old. friendly and sweet 
1 blue tortoiseshelllionhead female, 3 years old 
1 Britannia Petitefemale, 3 years old 
1 brown and white Dutch female, adult. 
1 smallish femaletortoiseshell Dutch rabbit-loves being petted-young adult
Some transport may be available.


----------



## Haley (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got an email from Lynne and this is just breaking my heart! I have some photos of the babies to share. If anyone is interested please let me know and I may be able to help arrange transport- with gas prices coming down we should be able to find more volunteers for transports. 
































The one labeled as a Jersey Wooly is definitely a lionhead!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## BlueFrog (Nov 16, 2008)

*Haley*: thanks for posting photos and correcting the breed ID. How I noticed the minor error in the color identification but totally breezed past the breed ID, I have no idea.

*JadeIcing*: Exactly. Chicago Heights is only a half hour's drive from Chicago Ridge, too. What is it about the southern 'burbs that results in so many needy rabbits?! :bawl:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


>



Netherland Dwarf ?


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 17, 2008)

that girlie looks just like the sweetie that my bf just adopted as a pal for benjamin! probably nethie. i can help transport too...


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I can't take one for myself right now, but I will be in the Chicago 'burbs this weekend. I could pick up a few, and hold for a few days if needed.


----------

